# Core i7 - Pics of Gigabyte X58-EXTREME, LGA 1366 Socket



## AuDioFreaK39 (Sep 3, 2008)

TweakTown - Intel's Next Generation Architecture “LGA 1366” platform - GIGABYTE X58-EXTREME

As Nehalem’s launch quickly approaches, Intel's platform will transform to the LGA 1366 package. The first chipset supporting LGA 1366 is the upcoming x58.  Asus, Gigabyte, Foxconn, and MSI have all shown us their motherboards based on the x58 chipsets and we have seen Gigabyte’s X58-EXTREME many days ago.

windwithme from the Expreview Forums posted some more pics of the X58-EXTREME. Thanks to him we’re now able to have a further look at this small monster.

*Edit: According to Tweaktown, the final version of X58-EXTREME comes with 12-phase power, not 6-phase as the pics shown below*

*GIGABYTE GA-X58-EXTREME*











*Bottom-Left Corner:*
2 x PCI-E x16
2 x PCI-E x8
2 x PCI-E x4
1 x PCI
As usual, Intel "X" series chipsets can support ATI CrossFire technology.
At this time we've also learned that X58 will support NVIDIA SLi technology.
In the future, we may can see X58 motherboard integrate both GPU technologies.





*Bottom-Right Corner:*
6 x SATAII (ICH10R)
1 x IDE
EXTREME series has Power/Reset and Debug LED





*Top-Right Corner:*
6-DIMM DDR3, not quite the same as the old 4-DIMM design.  This will vary by board of course.





*Top-Left Corner:*
This time GIGABYTE uses 6-phase PWM, but not 12-phase as with LGA 775.
Does that mean LGA 1366 is more energy efficient?





*IO Interface:*
8 X USB 2.0
2 X RJ-45 LAN
1 X S/PDIF
1 X 1394
silver button is "Clear CMOS"





*GA-X58-EXTREME high-res thermal module*










*Intel's next generation shortly upcoming LGA 1366 socket:*






A few X58 specs might be changed in the final release, ex: 10 SATAII's, more LAN ports, etc. Just wait for the released version. ​
*P.S. Notice in the last picture the motherboard reads "DDR3 1900". This goes to invalidate Fudzilla's claim that Nehalem won't support more than DDR3 1066*.  Sorry Fudo  ;D

As Nehalem’s launch quickly approaches, Intel's platform will transform to the LGA 1366 package. The first chipset supporting LGA 1366 is the upcoming x58.  Asus, Gigabyte, Foxconn, and MSI have all shown us their motherboards based on the x58 chipsets and we have seen Gigabyte’s X58-EXTREME many days ago.

windwithme from the Expreview Forums posted some more pics of the X58-EXTREME. Thanks to him we’re now able to have a further look at this small monster.

*Edit: According to Tweaktown, the final version of X58-EXTREME comes with 12-phase power, not 6-phase as the pics shown below*

*GIGABYTE GA-X58-EXTREME*










*Bottom-Left Corner:*
2 x PCI-E x16
2 x PCI-E x8
2 x PCI-E x4
1 x PCI
As usual, Intel "X" series chipsets can support ATI CrossFire technology.
At this time we've also learned that X58 will support NVIDIA SLi technology.
In the future, we may can see X58 motherboard integrate both GPU technologies.





*Bottom-Right Corner:*
6 x SATAII (ICH10R)
1 x IDE
EXTREME series has Power/Reset and Debug LED





*Top-Right Corner:*
6-DIMM DDR3, not quite the same as the old 4-DIMM design.  This will vary by board of course.





*Top-Left Corner:*
This time GIGABYTE uses 6-phase PWM, but not 12-phase as with LGA 775.
Does that mean LGA 1366 is more energy efficient?





*IO Interface:*
8 X USB 2.0
2 X RJ-45 LAN
1 X S/PDIF
1 X 1394
silver button is "Clear CMOS"





*GA-X58-EXTREME high-res thermal module*










*Intel's next generation shortly upcoming LGA 1366 socket:*






A few X58 specs might be changed in the final release, ex: 10 SATAII's, more LAN ports, etc. Just wait for the released version. ​

*P.S. Notice in the last picture the motherboard reads "DDR3 1900". This goes to invalidate Fudzilla's claim that Nehalem won't support more than DDR3 1066*.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

I think we already covered this in the news some time ago.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Sep 3, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I think we already covered this in the news some time ago.



We covered initial pictures, but these are high-res detailed images of the motherboard.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a very solid board. Also looks expensive. Loving the clear cmos button on the I/O area


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2008)

Horrible DIMM slot colours. What a rank looking board.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2008)

One word, UNEARTHLY!

 This is like a double Big Mac. I wonder how much its going to cost? hopefully not much < $250 like some of Asus's premium motherboards.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Horrible DIMM slot colours. What a rank looking board.



 Yeah hopefully the price makes up for it  Gigabyte always comes out with funky coloured mobos :/


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 3, 2008)

Fudzilla's claim that Nehalem won't support more than DDR3 1066.
thats not correct nehalem imc only supports upto 1600mhz this also deppends what version you have
bloomfield 3.20ghz cpu supports 1600mhz
is there a release date known for this month?


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Sep 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Horrible DIMM slot colours. What a rank looking board.



I've always had the same complaint, and I honestly think the guys at Gigabyte are colorblind.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 3, 2008)

this board is designed for gay or girls


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 3, 2008)

That board does offer some amazing features, and I'm with hat on the clear CMOS botton out back!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Horrible DIMM slot colours. What a rank looking board.



hey man those are the SCC fighting artichokes school colors. 

beyond the bloind mans color scheme it seems lieka good board and I've been waiting for years for a more convenient clear cmos option.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2008)

what the hell is up with the little animal things in the pics?


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I think we already covered this in the news some time ago.



Indeed it was. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69030&highlight=x58


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2008)

I actually like the look of the board, except for the pink RAM slots. Should have made them yellow or something.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what the hell is up with the little animal things in the pics?



I think that's the guy's mark. Kind of like if you were to make a painting and maybe always color the top right corner black for some reason.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2008)

hat said:


> I think that's the guy's mark. Kind of like if you were to make a painting and maybe always color the top right corner black for some reason.



oh ok. Thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH little kittens.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 3, 2008)

Id take the board, but ID have to disguise the gay pink color of the slots.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2008)

the nice thing about ram slots you don't see them that much once you get the ram in them.. So pink ram slots isn't a big deal


----------



## Exavier (Sep 3, 2008)

well..this makes my P45 and my q6600 wither in the corner a little...


----------

